
Show HN: First Contributions – Make your first OpenSource contribution in 5 mins - sudo_bangbang
https://github.com/Roshanjossey/first-contributions/
======
gus_massa
This is the #6 repost in a month. A few repost are ok if they don't get
traction, but somewhere between 5 and 10 is the threshold of too much.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

I think that it doesn't get traction because here people realize that this are
not real open source contribution. This is a tutorial or a test project.
(Imagine if someone else puts this as in the c.v. as a contribution to open
source, the hiring team will not be happy.)

I think this could be better received if you rename it to add "tutorial" or
something like that to the name/title. But I'm not sure.

Another possible improvement is to add a small technical challenging part, not
only adding the name. It's difficult to get an easy to understand and easy to
contribute and unrestricted project. Perhaps something like writing a program
that writes the complete lyric of "One elephant went out to play. On a spider
web one day." Each new contributor adds a new number. (Discourage explicitly
solutions with `for`, and "smart" solutions with a complete
objectfactoryfactory hierarchy. Just a bunch of printf.) You can add also make
the equivalent version in different languages, but please don't post all of
them here.

Bonus: Some open source projects have a page with bugs/projects/ideas that are
good for first time contributors. You can try to collect them. The problem is
that it is usually not very well maintained. (If it's easy enough, it's easier
to fix it than to add it to the wiki page.)

